# custom interior for a 1972 chevy impala



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

This is the interior i had in my show car last year it is in good shape if you have any question please feel free to ask. this includes everything in the pictures except the steering wheel

SOLD


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ashmore6 (Aug 14, 2007)

what are the seats originally out of? do they bolt into an impala or do they have to have new holes drilled?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

nice, who did the work?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ashmore6_@Jan 21 2010, 07:14 PM~16367990
> *what are the seats originally out of? do they bolt into an impala or do they have to have new holes drilled?
> *


 X2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illegal regal_@Jan 31 2010, 08:40 PM~16472187
> *X2
> *


cavalier. all in great condition.


----------



## bamma (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jan 13 2010, 09:43 PM~16284629
> *This is the interior i had in my show car last year it is in good shape if you have any question please feel free to ask. this includes everything in the pictures except the steering wheel
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jan 13 2010, 09:43 PM~16284629
> *This is the interior i had in my show car last year it is in good shape if you have any question please feel free to ask. this includes everything in the pictures except the steering wheel
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

Price drop I am ready to get it out of my garage.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT for the homie.


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

it on ebay maybe get it cheap


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## babyboydc8_72_impala (Nov 10, 2011)

i have a 72 impala and i want a custom interior do yo have another one and if not what interiors and seat can i put in mine from other cars?


----------

